# England Premiership 18-23 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Pro (Feb 18, 2009)

Wayne Rooney will be on the bench against Fullham.
Vidic, Tevez and Berbatov also will be there. 
Dickson Etuhu is out with a knee injury so on-loan Olivier Dacourt should continue in midfield.

I expect only 1 winner here. Manchester United will step up. I look for *over 2.5*.


----------



## danyy (Feb 18, 2009)

mhm here i see:
Boro-Wigan under2.5
Stoke-Portsmouth under2.5
and Newcastle-Everton away or away DNB


----------

